# Heatilator gas fireplace intermittent flame problem



## Djgrub

my heatilator gas fireplace has an intermittent problem.  It will work fine for 15-60 min then the flame intermittently cuts out and reignites. For about 1-2 min. Then may be fine for awhile.  Sometimes it happens again.  Usually it's accompanied by clicking sound. YouTube link is attached (a picture says 1000 words!).

How can I fix this?
Link to video 

Thanks. 
John


----------



## lowcostheat

It sounds like the flame sensor may be causing the problem. Near the pilot light there is a metal rod that needs to be clean to sense the flame. One MFG says to clean with "scotchbrite" pads so you don't leave any metal on the sensor and other MFG I believe allow cleaning with fine emery or steel wool.


----------



## Djgrub

Is the flame sensor the thing with the black tape in this vid?  If so looks like it just needs to be unscrewed and pulled out to clean right?


----------



## lowcostheat

Easier than that, it is hard to see exactly how it is but I am thinking that there is a metal sparker AND the metal rod (size of pencil lead or toothpick) that is in the pilot light flame. It is the metal rod that needs to be cleaned with scotchbrite or emery paper. No disassembly needed. I made a customer believe in supernatural powers when HHT told me to clean the sensor rod and the similar troubles would go away. That was over a year ago.


----------



## Djgrub

Great!  So where is this then. To the left of these connections is a pilot assembly. Where's the access for the sensor?


----------



## lowcostheat

can you give us the model of heatilator fireplace this is? That way I am not talking in generalities.


----------



## lowcostheat

If your pilot looks like this on page 15, it is an IPI (intermittent pilot ignition) and one metal rod is the sparker and the second is the flame sensor. Once the flame is established it quits sparking and if sensor is clean a small current travels through the sensor to the valve and keeps pilot on and also allows burner valve to open. If the sensor is not clean it will not keep the pilot on and the sparker will then try to light again. Eventually it will lock out until it is reset.
My intent was to upload page 15, but I think the whole Bravo fireplace with IPI ignition is here.


----------



## Djgrub

Sorry should have given that sooner. 
Heatilator Nd3933i
Diagram
http://hearthnhome.com/downloads/serviceParts/ND3933I.pdf


----------



## Djgrub

Orange goes to ignitor. Flame sensor is to the left of that.  white wire with black end.  From looking at the wiring diagram that's what I see.


----------



## lowcostheat

It looks like the flame sensor is broke, right? Maybe that is just hard to see. The troubleshooting guide says to insure good connections from the (sensor in the flame) all the way to the control and the manual I looked at yesterday said to clean it with steel wool. It may be the control is bad. If you know the age of the unit, (actually they only need the serial #) it may be a warranty upgrade. Check with nearest dealer. Could call Heatilator customer service.


----------

